# 64bit today



## feris (Jan 22, 2012)

What you think today about 64bit version of fbsd FreeBSD? I see that it goes from version to version very fast, and I don't like that. On the server I must use 64bit version because of hardware limit, but what you think about using 64bit version on desktop? What kind of support is for ports, drivers and similar?


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 22, 2012)

Hardware support is the same, except that you may not find Windows XP x64 wireless drivers when using NDIS. Ports are also the same, the only port that doesn't work with amd64 that I know is Google Earth. and it's only valid for 9/10.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 22, 2012)

First of all FreeBSD (*and not fbsd*) is a server OS. Comes without GUI installer, without any DE or window manager and is empty of packages. You have the ability to make is as you like  If you want to use it as desktop system (like me) then you can. Need a lot of time because you must set up and running everything manually. But have over 23000 ports (you will find almost everything you want working on 64bit too), create a port by own is not the hardest thing in the world (If you want to help), have good hardware support and general if you don't have very strange hardware, will see everything. In the base there are 2 different ways to install packages. From ports (Compile, have the power of flags but you can not put your hand in fire that will work. In 99,9 % of cases works perfect so I recommend ports. The reason is because ports update always to the latest release but this don't mean that is stable too). The second way is with 
	
	



```
pkg_add
```
. Are prebuild packages that work 100%, fast on installation but the are no flags and sometimes they are a little outdated. What you will choose is personal thing. FreeBSD not working very good with external hardware like remote controls etc. So if you want to put on your desktop mobile phones, remote controls, usb 3g, usb synthesizer, usb lcd panels etc may will not work (May work but you must search a lot for compatibility). Also one plus that FreeBSD have is that can be build on ZFS,  is really stable and secure. Well. Spend some time. set it up and running as you like and you will see the good and the bad of FreeBSD. There is no good and bad OS. Is what you really need to do on your computer. But general FreeBSD is not behind the sun. Good hardware support, good software support, stability, security, flexibility but is not Ubuntu (thanks God)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

feris said:
			
		

> What you think today about 64bit version of fbsd FreeBSD? I see that it goes from version to version very fast, and I don't like that.


i386 gets the same versions. Install a -RELEASE, they don't move around that much.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jan 23, 2012)

feris said:
			
		

> what you think about using 64bit version on desktop? What kind of support is for ports, drivers and similar?



What should be different from the server release? I mean, the hardware support is the same. In the case you want to set up quickly a desktop try using PCBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 23, 2012)

> What should be different from the server release?


There is no difference. On Both of them you install the base system. The difference is after that on what packages you install 


> In the case you want to set up quickly a desktop try using PCBSD


Or GhostBSD. FreeBSD with gnome2. Project of forums member.


----------



## feris (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for all answers.


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 25, 2012)

Last I heard wine didn't work on x86-64.


----------



## fonz (Jan 25, 2012)

tim-m89 said:
			
		

> last I heard wine didn't work on x86-64.


Last time I checked, it took some effort but could be made to work.

Not all hardware drivers work on amd64 (although most do) and game console emulators (e.g. Nintendo, Sega etc.) might be problematic.

Fonz


----------



## Beastie (Jan 25, 2012)

zspider shared a link to an AMD64 build by David Naylor.


----------

